
The Link between Clojure-in-Clojure and Typed Clojure - sethev
http://frenchy64.github.io/2013/09/30/link-cinc-typed-clojure.html
======
ambrosebs
Amusingly, Nicola (Bronsa) let me know CinC already provides the extension
points for everything in the blog post.

~~~
film42
I just wanna say thank you for turning your successfully funded project into a
success for the community.

The amazing community is what drives Clojure's success.

~~~
ambrosebs
Thanks.

------
ambrosebs
So I tried out my ideas for type checking core.match with CinC, and it worked
out wonderfully.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2zts1hW19k](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2zts1hW19k)

